# MyDVR online scheduling for ViP612 DVRs, ViP622 DVRs, and ViP722 DVRs getting close



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

I check this page every couple days. it's not live yet, but they have linked the PDF with the instructions for when it comes out and it looks like exactly what I've been waiting for.



> By accessing the My DVR link through www.DishONLINE.com, schedule DVR timers while away from home on your Internet-connected ViP612 DVRs, ViP622 DVRs, and ViP722 DVRs, and future ViP-series DVR receivers.


Here's the document http://www.dishonline.com/mydvr.pdf

You will be able to schedule remotely using dishonline.com


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

Howdy, the link is still working, but they have taken down the link/information on MyDVR. What gives?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

FastnoNOC said:


> I check this page every couple days. it's not live yet, but they have linked the PDF with the instructions for when it comes out and it looks like exactly what I've been waiting for.
> 
> Here's the document http://www.dishonline.com/mydvr.pdf
> 
> You will be able to schedule remotely using dishonline.com


Looks like they are sticking with that lame Flash interface. :eek2: I hope the next step is to come up with a mobile interface for cell phone/PDA to bring it feature parody with D*.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

PeteSJCA said:


> Howdy, the link is still working, but they have taken down the link/information on MyDVR. What gives?


They may be re-considering what they planned to do. DirecTV has rolled out software for their older DVRs (like the TiVo models) that allow you to schedule timers via their site and once scheduled the information is scheduled via the satellite feed to the receiver (NOT via the internet that DISH was planning on doing). Perhaps DISH is planning the same thing. It seems more practical and does not require an internet connection to each receiver.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

Whatever we get is better than what we have now so lets not get too pickey gents....,IMHO.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

todbnla said:


> Whatever we get is better than what we have now so lets not get too pickey gents....,IMHO.


I'm just disappointed as it was one of biggest points of feedback I gave them during the beta.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it's a bit trivial to find fault in using dishonline.com to schedule it. How many people do you know that don't have an internet connection but have a computer? you could do something like this with dial-up.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Does the ViP612 DVR have the HomePlug ethernet-over-powerline function built in like the 622/722 models do?


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

bjwilson said:


> Does the ViP612 DVR have the HomePlug ethernet-over-powerline function built in like the 622/722 models do?


My understanding of it is that any ViP series receiver is Homeplug-enabled


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

The link to the page they removed (not that pdf I linked) still works. They just removed the link to it.

http://www.dishonline.com/mydvr.html


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

MattDL said:


> My understanding of it is that any ViP series receiver is Homeplug-enabled


I can now confirm this. My new ViP612 automatically picked up an IP through the Homeplug that I bought and connected for my original ViP722.


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

Howdy, I noticed with the new software release that they have added the Web Activation choice to the broadband set-up screen, but i'm not finding any info on the Dish Online website about Online DVR Scheduling. Does anyone know when this feature will be made available?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice, but I already have a slingbox for this.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Lyle_JP said:


> Nice, but I already have a slingbox for this.


That sounds pretty cluggy solution to me. Online scheduling is better.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The enabling of the network hardware is currently limited use of the "DISH Online" movie rental features. It can also eliminate the need for a direct phone since it can phone home PPV charges via the internet. I wouldn't assume that Online scheduling is close.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

DustoMan said:


> That sounds pretty cluggy solution to me. Online scheduling is better.


Perhaps, but my solution already works. It's not vaporware.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Lyle_JP said:


> Perhaps, but my solution already works. It's not vaporware.


Vaporware? Online Scheduling has been in many many DVR products and most workwith any browser connected to the internet. I'd rather have my DVR talk to a server, then waste bandwidth sending video to drive a remote control from miles away. Using an application you have to take the time to install if you even can on the computer you would be using. It's neat, but not at all elegant. It might work for you, but don't knock the people that want something better.


----------



## manzelmo (Apr 16, 2008)

Why in the hell do they have a damn blurb on the "off" screen about this? I go through the hoops to set up dishonline expecting it to work and see nothing!!! Not even a coming soon message.

Since I am still upset about the local programning guide not working right I figured this would a work around. I could be online at my local pbs and dish to schedule programs.

Anyone that beta tested this know about any firewall issues in doing this? Does the DVR poll the net to update the schedule? 

Why would they use dishonline rather than disnetwork to do this?


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

manzelmo said:


> Why in the hell do they have a damn blurb on the "off" screen about this? I go through the hoops to set up dishonline expecting it to work and see nothing!!! Not even a coming soon message.
> 
> Since I am still upset about the local programning guide not working right I figured this would a work around. I could be online at my local pbs and dish to schedule programs.
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed that too. Don't advertise that it's now enabled when it's clearly not.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I now have the Web Activation menu on my DVR, but when does it come live, it is making me really mad...


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

satgeek550 said:


> I now have the Web Activation menu on my DVR, but when does it come live, it is making me really mad...


No kidding. Talk about bait-and-switch! :down:


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

I talked to customer service on Saturday about another issue and I asked about the MyDVR feature, the rep didn't know what i was talking about.... I've been hearing about this for well over a year now and i'm beginning to think it's NEVER going to happen.


----------



## manzelmo (Apr 16, 2008)

PeteSJCA said:


> I talked to customer service on Saturday about another issue and I asked about the MyDVR feature, the rep didn't know what i was talking about.... I've been hearing about this for well over a year now and i'm beginning to think it's NEVER going to happen.


I still get the blub when the DVR is off and now if you go to dishonline it just says coming soon


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I would have to agree using Mobile Phone support like D* did I would love being able to do this from either my BlackBerry or Windows Phones


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

DustoMan said:


> That sounds pretty cluggy solution to me. Online scheduling is better.


It depends, I have DirecTV online DVR scheduling, but it does not compare to scheduling directly from the DVRs, in that the guide is not very customized, and when setting up the timer, you only get two recording options, 1) record if possible 2) definately record. If 1), there is no way for sure the timer will actually work, and if 2), no telling if the new timer will override any existing timers on the DVRs or not. Sometimes even with 2) I have noticed the timers did not fire, though not often.

My understanding with Sling is it is exactly what you would see as if you were in front of the DVR, and I assume Slingbox (or Slingcatcher) works on mobile phones too. But the downside is if you have multiple DVRs, don't you need one Slingbox/catcher for each DVR to access all of them?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DustoMan said:


> Looks like they are sticking with that lame Flash interface. :eek2: I hope the next step is to come up with a mobile interface for cell phone/PDA to bring it feature parody with D*.


When I had U-verse they had something simular, but it never worked.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> It depends, I have DirecTV online DVR scheduling, but it does not compare to scheduling directly from the DVRs, in that the guide is not very customized, and when setting up the timer, you only get two recording options, 1) record if possible 2) definately record. If 1), there is no way for sure the timer will actually work, and if 2), no telling if the new timer will override any existing timers on the DVRs or not. Sometimes even with 2) I have noticed the timers did not fire, though not often.
> 
> My understanding with Sling is it is exactly what you would see as if you were in front of the DVR, and I assume Slingbox (or Slingcatcher) works on mobile phones too. But the downside is if you have multiple DVRs, don't you need one Slingbox/catcher for each DVR to access all of them?


Well as soon as I was done with the above post I heard the rumor that E* will announce the new MyDVR at CES this week, something associated with Sling format, available to all VIP DVR users.

If E* takes this different route (as compared to D*'s online/satellite hit), it may also lead to a more robust MRV (multi room viewing) system (922?) since it will require that all your VIPs/Slingboxes networked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sling Media Introduces SlingGuide: Redefining Search and Discovery for Satellite, Cable and Terrestrial Broadcast Programming 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1953744#post1953744


> For DISH Network customers with select DVRs, SlingGuide will provide a personal, integrated and centralized view of everything you want to watch or record on DISH Network including programming from hundreds of channels, thousands of programming choices, and even internet video from Sling.com.
> 
> The following is a list of DISH Network DVRS that are expected to be compatible with SlingGuide at launch.*
> 
> ...


*Spring 2009*

*See linked thread for the opportunity to beta test the service.*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Based on the pics, the interface looks slick. WAY better than the early version we were seeing last year (was it last year?). Also, from the sounds of things it would blow DirecTV's online scheduling out of the water.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Lovely,

i sign up for the beta program well over a year ago for MyDVR and am too late.

This time the beta is announced and I see it two days later, try signing up 5 hours after seeing this post and am again too late?

This is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FastNOC said:


> This time the beta is announced and I see it two days later, try signing up 5 hours after seeing this post and am again too late?


Did they reject you already? Wow.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

pretty much the same thing i got last time.



> We are currently conducting a limited beta program. During this beta we will add users as our capacity increases. Your email address [email protected] has been added to the beta list. We will send you an email when there is room for you to return and complete your signup.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not too bad of a response ... hopefully when the humans come to work they will continue the process.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

i hope so. It's just been so frustrating because this is the number one feature i've wanted since before I got Dish. I got REALLY excited during the MyDVR beta, then couldn't get in, and now that there's another I got another 'just wait' message.

I know it's typical, it's just been so long, and this looks like it's going to be so much better than I originally thought, which makes me want it more


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm on the waiting list also. Hopefully come Monday will be contacted with information to sign up for the beta test. This also has been a feature I have waited on for a long time. Hope I am allowed in shortly.


----------

